# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouvelle apparence gnrale de Developpez.com

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que l'apparence gnrale de Developpez.com a t modernise !

Ainsi, il y a moins d'espace vide, les deux menus se retrouvent en haut. Les nouvelles couleurs sont plus contrastes pour plus de lisibilit.

Au niveau de la publicit large (en 728x90), celle-ci a t dplace sous le menu. Ce changement, malheureusement ncessaire, a t fait parce que les annonceurs considrent dsormais un nouveau paramtre, qui est la visibilit, c'est--dire une mesure du temps qu'un emplacement est visible  l'cran. Or,  son ancienne position, cet emplacement tait considr comme trs peu visible ; en effet, un simple tour de roulette et l'emplacement a dj disparu avec le dfilement de la page.

Comme vous le savez, Developpez.com est entirement financ par la publicit, et cet aspect de non-visibilit de cet emplacement en particulier nous causait prjudice. Ce changement n'a pas t fait de gaiet de cur, mais bien parce que nous n'avions pas hlas le choix.  sa position d'origine, cet emplacement tait dlaiss par les annonceurs et ne nous permettait plus de pouvoir nous auto-financer. Nous esprons que cette nouvelle position permettra de pallier ce problme.

Nous restons cependant fidles  nos valeurs en limitant toujours  deux emplacements de publicit par page, non intrusive (c'est--dire pas de son, pas en popup, pas en fond de site, et surtout ne coupe pas le contenu).

Par ailleurs, nous comprenions que certains d'entre vous soient drangs par les publicits animes ou hors informatique qui peuvent apparatre, en provenance de rgies externes. Sachez que trs prochainement, pour les personnes qui sont rellement ennuyes par ces publicits en particulier, vous pourrez les dsactiver au niveau de votre compte, vous limitant ainsi aux publicits informatiques non animes, ce qui reste mieux que de devoir subir un Adblock.  :;): 

Dans tous les cas, la nouvelle position de cet emplacement n'a pas baiss la position gnrale du contenu ditorial de Developpez.com ; en ralit il a mme mont de quelques pixels.  :;): 

Si le haut de la page semble cass, faites *Ctrl+R* (Firefox)  ou *Ctrl+F5* (Chrome) pour bien recharger les nouvelles versions des feuilles de style.  :;): 

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Pas mal du tout, ce nouveau look, et ces nouvelles teintes  ::ccool:: 

Juste un truc : les deux boutons au fond  droite, l'enveloppe et la loupe, qui n'ont pas d'infobulle, alors comme je suis curieux j'ai cliqu et... il ne s'est *rien pass*. Sur chacun des deux.
 ::koi:: 

EDIT : correction, les deux boutons fonctionnent,  condition d'tre dans une discussion.

----------


## Anomaly

> Juste un truc : les deux boutons au fond  droite, l'enveloppe et la loupe, qui n'ont pas d'infobulle, alors comme je suis curieux j'ai cliqu et... il ne s'est *rien pass*.


C'est rsolu.  :;):

----------


## Drowan

C'est top ! Bravo lquipe !

Petite suggestion: Sur beaucoup de sites, le fait de cliquer sur le logo amne  la page d'accueil, ici non. Une volution envisageable ?

----------


## gstratege

> C'est top ! Bravo lquipe !
> 
> Petite suggestion: Sur beaucoup de sites, le fait de cliquer sur le logo amne  la page d'accueil, ici non. Une volution envisageable ?


+1

----------


## curt

C'est sobre donc efficace  ::ccool:: 
 ::merci::  et  ::chin::  pour les ftes de fin d'annes.

----------


## yoyo3d

> Petite suggestion: Sur beaucoup de sites, le fait de cliquer sur le logo amne  la page d'accueil, ici non. Une volution envisageable ?


c'est pas faux, et en mme temps, le bouton "accueil" est juste  cot...

pour la pub, le bandeau horizontal n'est effectivement pas visible trs longtemps cela ne me choque pas, ce n'est pas gnant pour la lecture du cite...

volution discrte mais efficace...  ::ccool:: 

bonnes ftes  tous

----------


## Jipt

Ah, j'ai trouv des accents oublis,  ::aie:: 

1re ligne ok, 3e ligne kc :





> Mouais bof, les teintes ont chang de couleur, c'est pas transcendant non plus. Il y a toujours le mme look quoi, la mme mise en page...


Et qu'est-ce que tu voudrais voir chang ? Tiens, fais-nous une maquette...

Inspire-toi de cette discussion d'il y a quelques mois.

----------


## AndMax

Belle volution ! Bravo.  ::bravo::

----------


## Etre_Libre

Bonjour,

Pour moi le thme est beaucoup plus blanc, pour les yeux a ne m'emballe pas...

Est-ce qu'il y a une possibilit de choisir dans les prfrences personnelles un autre thme ?

Merci

----------


## e101mk2

> c'est pas faux, et en mme temps, le bouton "accueil" est juste  cot...


C'est pas faux, mais avant, le bouton Accueil tait aussi  cots, et pourtant le lien tait bien fonctionnel.
Mais ce qui est rigolo, c'est que c'est crit en gros "Developpez.com" alors que c'est pas un lien  :;): .

Mais bon, mise  part ce petit dtail (qui me forcera  perdre mon habitude), j'ai rien  dire, c'est niquel.

----------


## Nicolas___

Juste une question, pourquoi ne pas faire une grosse transformation afin que le site soit responsive ? 
Parce que pour le coup a serait rellement apprciable. 

Sinon dans la mme optique que Etre_Libre, beaucoup de site propose un thme normal et le thme soire (qui n'est d'autre qu'un thme dark), a serait aussi un bon point ;-) 

Sinon c'est toujours bien de voir les choses voluer ;-);-);-)

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> c'est pas faux, et en mme temps, le bouton "accueil" est juste  cot...
> 
> pour la pub, le bandeau horizontal n'est effectivement pas visible trs longtemps cela ne me choque pas, ce n'est pas gnant pour la lecture du cite...
> 
> volution discrte mais efficace... 
> 
> bonnes ftes  tous


 Certes mais sur tlphone c'est pas la mme chose, d'ailleurs je pense que le logo devrai ramne non pas  l'index mais sur la page des news

----------


## Cassoulatine

Tant qu'on y est par rapport aux titre de news, le lien vers les commentaires qui est un float est plac aprs le titre de la news, alors que si on veut que le texte de la news pouse correctement l'lment il faudrait le mettre avant.
Que a soit a quoi :
<span class="annonceExtra">
<a class="annonceLink">

----------


## Sodium

Ca fait trs ... comment dire ... site du milieu des annes 2000  ::mouarf:: 

Ce n'est pas particulirement un reproche, j'ai profondment dtest la mode du flat design qui tait en vogue ces dernires annes. Ca me fait juste rire de voir les volutions de la mode dans le design.
Il y a encore un an ou deux, on nous disait que les arrondis, les couleurs, les contours c'tait ringard, "less is more" et que si on n'aimait pas les sites tout blancs avec des carrs unis on tait old school, maintenant c'est en train de revenir.

Qui sait, dans deux ans on aura peut-tre le retour en grandes pompes du skeuomorphisme  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Juste une question, pourquoi ne pas faire une grosse transformation afin que le site soit responsive ?


Tu parles de quoi la ? de a peut tre : *Club Developpez.com : nouvelle version mobile du portail - Pour une navigation plus agrable et plus efficace*  ::mouarf:: 

De plus contrairement  beaucoup de sites developpez.com est pas en largeur fixe mais en largeur variable, ce qui est trs pratique parce que justement quelque soit la taille de l'cran que j'utilise je ne perd pas de place, tout mon cran est utilis utilement.
Pour ce qui est de la version mobile je m'en suis dj servi dans une salle d'attente pour lire les news du club au lieu de lire un vieux Paris Mach de 2005, c'est trs pratique  ::ccool:: 

Personnellement tant que je peux naviguer rapidement sur le site et le forum moi a me va  ::bravo::

----------


## Nicolas___

> Tu parles de quoi la ? de a peut tre : *Club Developpez.com : nouvelle version mobile du portail - Pour une navigation plus agrable et plus efficace* 
> 
> De plus contrairement  beaucoup de sites developpez.com est pas en largeur fixe mais en largeur variable, ce qui est trs pratique parce que justement quelque soit la taille de l'cran que j'utilise je ne perd pas de place, tout mon cran est utilis utilement.
> Pour ce qui est de la version mobile je m'en suis dj servi dans une salle d'attente pour lire les news du club au lieu de lire un vieux Paris Mach de 2005, c'est trs pratique 
> 
> Personnellement tant que je peux naviguer rapidement sur le site et le forum moi a me va


Bonsoir, h bien je navigue sur le site https://www.developpez.com/ qui n'est peut tre (surement) pas la version mobile parce que de mon cot sous firefox 64, quand je rduis la taille de la fentre du navigateur, j'ai ceci comme apparence : 



mais quand a devient encore plus troit : 



le top menu est coup, je ne vois pas les "3 barres" de menu. 
les actus sont coupes. 

Un site "responsive" c'est par exemple https://www.w3schools.com/

rduit



et minimum : 


et ceci depuis la mme URL avec le mme comportement sur n'importe quel device. 

ou alors on s'est mal compris. 

bien  toi,
Nicolas

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Oui je voie la tu parles de full responsive.
Quoi qu'il en soit fait l'essai sur un mobile et tu verra apparatre automatiquement une autre version du site adapte au mobile, sans changer d'URL donc c'est bien aussi du responsive.

----------


## callo

Merci pour cette amlioration de l'apparence du site. Excellent travail  ::bravo::

----------


## LittleWhite

Flicitations pour ces changements et amliorations.
Pour les deux boutons en haut  droite (contact et recherche) j'aurais bien vu une tooltip s'affichant au survol. Car le bouton de contact, je voyais pas trop qui j'allais contacter  ::aie:: .

----------


## Jipt

> Pour les deux boutons en haut  droite (contact et recherche) j'aurais bien vu une tooltip *s'affichant au survol*.


Comme dans W10 ? Ah non ! Si on ne sait pas qu'il y a qqchse l, on ne va pas aller y survoler, et donc on n'accdera jamais  ces boutons.

Une *ihm bien faite doit tout montrer*, afin que puissions tout mmoriser,  charge pour nous d'utiliser ce dont nous avons besoin, mais au moins les choses inutiles on sait qu'elles existent.

a me fait penser  ce plan tordu dans Office, il y a longtemps, o les menus ne se droulaient pas intgralement : dbilit profonde et perte de temps.

----------


## devdu80

Trs heureux de voir que Developpez modernise son site sans succomber  la mode horrible de barre de navigation flottante  ::ccool::

----------


## LittleWhite

@Jipt : Pas compris  ::koi:: 
Je parle du bouton d'enveloppe en haut  droite. Je ne parle pas d'ajouter un menu, juste une tooltip (info bulle) pour indiquer  quoi il sert.
Comme il y a un bouton, on sait qu'il y a quelque chose l.

----------


## ProgElecT

::pastaper:: 
Hooooooouuuu


> ...
> Si on ne sait pas qu'il y a *qqchse* l, on ne va pas
> ...
> Une *ihm* bien faite doit tout ...
> ...





> Oui, je milite pour l'orthographe et le respect du trait d'union  l'impratif.


, petite dprime, temps maussade, pluie, mme pas de neige, donc jessaie de rigoler de rien et de tout.

Pour la nouvelle apparence du site, bof ....., cela nempche pas de remercier pour le travail fourni par les responsables du site qui essaient de maintenir un site accessible gratuitement, cela devant tre de plus en plus difficile.

----------


## Jipt

Toutes mes excuses  ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops:: 



> @Jipt : Pas compris 
> Je parle du bouton d'enveloppe en haut  droite. Je ne parle pas d'ajouter un menu, juste une tooltip (info bulle) pour indiquer  quoi il sert.
> Comme il y a un bouton, on sait qu'il y a quelque chose l.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai zapp le mot *tooltip* pour tilter sur *l'affichage au survol* et je me suis fait un nud dans la tte, pensant _toolbar_ au lieu de _tooltip_, sincrement dsol...

Que cela ne gche pas ton rveillon,  ::D:

----------


## Guntha

> Oui je voie la tu parles de full responsive.
> Quoi qu'il en soit fait l'essai sur un mobile et tu verra apparatre automatiquement une autre version du site adapte au mobile, sans changer d'URL donc c'est bien aussi du responsive.


Si le site a besoin de savoir qu'on y accde depuis un mobile pour afficher la version adapte, ce n'est pas responsive. On peut aussi vouloir couper son cran en 2, avec le navigateur d'un ct et autre chose sur l'autre moiti, sur un cran de desktop. Et mme pour les dveloppeurs du site, a facilite les tests de pouvoir afficher la version mobile sur desktop.

Sinon, je rejoins les remarques sur le logo, j'espre que ce sera vite corrig. Cliquer sur le logo est le premier truc que j'ai voulu faire en voyant le redesign de la barre du haut, et a n'a pas march ::mrgreen::  .  part a, j'aime bien.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Non le concept du "responsive"   t cr pour expliquer la diffrence par rapport  une autre solution qui tait utilise avant qui est une URL ddi, ici il n'y  pas d'URL ddi pour les mobiles et tablettes, c'est dtect automatiquement par l'application sur la mme URL c'est donc bien du responsive.
Aprs c'est peut tre pas du "full responsive" la nuance est la...

----------


## Sodium

Avoir une version mobile ddie n'a plus vraiment de sens aujourd'hui, c'est moins pratique pour l'utilisateur et plus de boulot niveau dveloppement. C'est certainement plus une question de legacy code qui ne serait longue  adapter pour une version vraiment responsive.

----------


## Mickael Baron

C'est trs russi ce nouveau look. Bravo et grand merci

Mickael

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Avoir une version mobile ddie n'a plus vraiment de sens aujourd'hui, c'est moins pratique pour l'utilisateur et plus de boulot niveau dveloppement. C'est certainement plus une question de legacy code qui ne serait longue  adapter pour une version vraiment responsive.


Bah coute j'en suis pas sur, regarde la version mobile de developpez.com c'est totalement diffrent de la version standard et c'est une bonne chose. Ici il faut comprendre que la version standard de developpez est trs riche en fonctionnalits, donc c'est trop d'info pour un mobile, pour avoir un truc valable sur mobile il faut complmentent repenser l'UI, c'est ce qu'ils ont fait et a marche en tout cas  ::ccool:: 

J'ai vu des sites qui sont passs en full responsive et au final ils ont mis une version castre adapte pour les mobiles sur PC et c'est devenu de la m... un site pour bbs.

Ici on  une version utilisable sur mobile, mais ils ont pas touch  la version PC qui reste riche et puissante...

Au passage tu as pas besoin de refaire le backend, juste d'adapter le front end, c'est pas le bout du monde...

----------


## rawsrc

+1 *Pierre Louis Chevalier*
La richesse en fonctionnalits de tas de sites en interface bureau fait qu'il est tout simplement impossible d'avoir juste un simple portage visuel adaptatif vers le mobile, il est prfrable de dvelopper  ct une version ddie. C'est clair, plus de boulot mais du coup beaucoup plus de confort pour l'utilisateur
Et pis, c'est pas comme si c'tait pas possible de changer le User-Agent de son navigateur pour tester le comportement d'une version mobile  ct d'une version desktop...

----------


## Sodium

Je suis dsol mais non (et j'invite ceux qui downvotent massivement mes posts  lire quelques bouquins de webdesign et d'ergonomie web, notamme *Responsive design* par *Ethan Marcotte*), un site doit tre pens pour offrir les mmes fonctionnalits avec un confort quasi-similaire peu importe le device et la taille d'cran. Il n'y a rien de plus dsagrable que d'tre habitu  un site et de se retrouver sur une version downgrade sur mobile (ou mme sur une Surface en mode portrait) simplement parce que bien faire les choses demande du travail.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Oui bien sur, donc pour atteindre ton but c'est tellement mieux de se retrouver avec une version downgrade sur PC  ::ptdr:: 


Ce que tu cris est faux, par exemple sur le forum tu peux trs bien utiliser lditeur simple sur mobile et l'diteur avanc sur PC, c'est donc bien deux UI et deux fonctionnalits totalement distinctes mais tu peux utiliser le forum dans les deux cas, ce qui est le but...

Cest pas parce que tu as lu une "jolie thorie" quelque part que c'est vrai, tu as lu quoi d'autre ? Le petit chaperon rouge ? La gense ?  Robert Faurisson  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

Je pense que tu n'es tout simplement pas conscient de ce que le responsive design permet.
Repenser compltement l'ergonomie d'un site et adapter ses fonctionnalits n'est pas seulement possible mais facile. Rien n'empche d'afficher un diteur plutt qu'un autre en fonction du type d'cran, tactile ou non, de replier certains contenus superflus derrire un bouton "voir plus", transformer des grilles carres en lignes ...

Nombre de fois, je me suis retrouv face  une maquette de graphiste avec des trucs a priori compltement impossibles  adapter sur mobile. Et pourtant j'y suis toujours parvenu, en ne perdant gnralement aucune fonctionnalit.

Aujourd'hui, les utilisateurs visitent le web avec tous types de devices : des smartphones, des phablettes, des tablettes, des petits portables, des hybrides portable/tablette avec cran tactile. Et ils s'attendent  ce que sur chacun de ces devices, l'ergonomie soit bonne. Servir une version spcifique mobile  une personne qui est sur Surface pro en mode portrait est tout simplement un non sens.

Est-ce que tu as t intgrateur web dans ta carrire ? Est-ce ton mtier a consist un jour  prendre une maquette web au format desktop et de rflchir ensuite avec le graphiste sur comment l'adapter sur mobile ? Est-ce que tu as lu des livres sur le sujet ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, je t'invite  prendre un peu de recul et  envisager le fait que ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose te parat impossible qu'elle l'est.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ce que tu viens d'crire ici est diffrent de ce que tu avais cris plus tt, la a  plus de sens.

----------


## Sodium

C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire depuis le dbut, mais mon bagage assez inhabituel de dveloppeur qui a eu quelques cours de graphisme et avec un fort attrait pour le webdesign et l'ergonomie web fait que je peux tre mal compris par ceux qui ne font que du dveloppement  :;):

----------


## danielhagnoul

::salut:: 

Le rendu visuel est bon sous Dark Reader.

Aprs une priode de sagesse, les publicits ont repris la route de l'envahissement du champ visuel. Pour l'instant je supporte encore parce que c'est DVP, mais un pas plus loin avec "les trucs qui ont la bougeotte" et je ractive Adblock Plus.

----------


## Invit

> C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire depuis le dbut, mais mon bagage assez inhabituel de dveloppeur qui a eu quelques cours de graphisme et avec un fort attrait pour le webdesign et l'ergonomie web fait que je peux tre mal compris par ceux qui ne font que du dveloppement


Aprs, on parle d'un site assez cibl. Je pense que la plupart des gens consultant Developpez.com sont des devs ou tudiants et accdent aux contenus via la version desktop. Enfin, je ne veux pas prendre mon cas pour une gnralit mais, quand je vais sur le site depuis mon mobile, c'est pour lire un article ou deux (ou un de tes messages farfelus -> je plaisante), pendant les transports ou vite-fait devant la TV.
Quand je bosse ou m'intresse  des contenus plus spcifiques (tutos, articles un peu plus techniques) je le fais souvent depuis le desktop.

Enfin bref, je pense que tu as raison en ce qui concerne les rgles dont tu parles et que c'est la bonne faon de travailler. Pour autant, je trouve que ce site est un peu diffrent d'un site "tout-public" et peut donc tre conu en tenant compte de cette singularit. D'ailleurs, on peut voir que tout le design est assez atypique et peu dans les standards du moment.

----------


## Tlams

Combien coute l'infra/service pour maintenir ce site ?

Avec la population de developpez.(net|com), vous ne devriez pas avoir de mal  rcolter pas mal de dons.
Mais bon, j'imagine que le sujet a dj t discut avant.

----------


## Asmodan

Salut,

cool, plus sobre et plus efficace !

Dommage que le bandeau publicitaire soit plac en haut

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

selon o on est, la 3e ligne n'est pas toujours la mme, mais ce qui se maintient, c'est l'oubli des accents l o ils sont ncessaires :



Je rappelle qu'il est question d'un forum francophone
Merci,

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Pour les majuscules accentues, c'est fait (bien qu'il doit y en avoir qui reste dans certaines rubriques, ce qui va demander de revoir l'ensemble des barres  ::aie:: ).

Pour les autres demandes (notamment publicit et logo cliquable), c'est en cours, soyez patients.  :;): 

L'apparence des Unes a galement t lgrement revu, pour mieux mettre en avant le texte d'accroche.

----------


## Sodium

Pour le menu principal, les liens sont uniquement sur le texte et pas sur l'ensemble du bloc bien que celui-ci affiche un effet au survol.
Serait-il possible de corriger cela ? Il suffirait de mettre les liens en inline-block, leur mettre le padding plutt que sur le li parent et un line-height gal  la hauteur de la barre.  ::zoubi:: 

Je trouve galement trange point de vue ergonomie que l'lment actif (notamment "forum" quand on est sur le forum) ne soit pas mis en vidence.

----------


## JackIsJack

Bravo ! Clap clap clap

Enfin un design moderne digne du premier site de dveloppement franais !

----------


## stephanerain

Par contre faudra faire un truc pour les emails. C'etait mieux avant. L c'est ecrit tout petit, on voit pas grand chose  ::(:

----------


## St-Jean

Personnellement, j'aime bien. Les changements ne sont pas majeurs du point de vue de l'apparence, mais apportent un gain en clart et en lisibilit.
J'apprcie aussi le fait que vous n'ayez pas sacrifi  la mode de diminuer le contenu pertinent par page pour arer la page. Garder un max d'informations ou de liens visibles simultanment, sans devoir cliquer sur [Page suiv.] pour accder  la suite, est essentiel, en tout cas pour moi.
Je ne me souviens plus si c'tait le cas dans l'ancienne version, mais bravo pour les majuscules accentues.
Pour ce qui est des pubs, bravo pour tre rests fidles aux pages non intrusives (mais dans ce cas, la riposte serait immdiate : Adblock). Je note aussi que l'affichage parfois lent de certaines pubs ne retarde pas le chargement des pages ou la disponibilit de leurs fonctionnalits, comme cela se voit parfois ailleurs. C'est bien.

----------


## Anomaly

> Par contre faudra faire un truc pour les emails. C'etait mieux avant. L c'est ecrit tout petit, on voit pas grand chose


Bonjour,

Nous n'avons pas chang quoi que ce soit au niveau des e-mails rcemment. Parles-tu des emails en provenance de l'application Emploi ? Pour l'instant ce sont les seuls qui ont adopt le gabarit Developpez plutt que les simples e-mails textes qui sont encore en vigueur actuellement pour le reste de Developpez.com ?

----------


## ryankarl65

J'aime bien le nouveau design  ::D:

----------


## Banban74

Une trs bonne initiative. Et pourquoi ne pas moderniser votre newsletter email, qui est ilisible sur smartphone? merci... j'imagine que part non negligeable de votre traffic commence dans la boite email... a aiderait beaucoup de ne pas avoir a zoomer a mort pour savoir quelles sont les nouvelles...hehe

----------


## Anomaly

> Pour le menu principal, les liens sont uniquement sur le texte et pas sur l'ensemble du bloc bien que celui-ci affiche un effet au survol.


C'est corrig.  :;): 

De plus, le logo est de nouveau cliquable comme dans le bon vieux temps.  :;): 

Enfin, le contenu ditorial a t encore t lgrement remont, rendant encore plus l'ensemble menu et publicit du haut de page moins imposant par rapport au vritable contenu.

----------


## dourouc05

Et tu n'as pas rduit les marges au passage quand on lit une discussion ? Maintenant, j'ai quelque chose comme cinq pixels entre le bord de mon cran et la bordure des messages, du ct gauche, contrairement au reste du site, o il reste un peu d'air.

----------


## Sodium

> Et tu n'as pas rduit les marges au passage quand on lit une discussion ? Maintenant, j'ai quelque chose comme cinq pixels entre le bord de mon cran et la bordure des messages, du ct gauche, contrairement au reste du site, o il reste un peu d'air.


Je confirme, a pique les yeux  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Pour le forum, cela devrait tre mieux  prsent.  :;):

----------


## dourouc05

Effectivement, c'est mieux  ::ccool::  !

----------


## Bousk

J'aime bien ce nouveau bandeau mais les couleurs sont un peu diffrente que le reste du forum (les barres de "bienvenue", "Votre message" etc) et a donne un tout moins harmonieux en l'tat je trouve.
Je suppose que le reste du style va tre mis  jour pour matcher les couleurs ?

----------


## e101mk2

Merci, pour avoir mis un lien sur le logo/bannire !

----------


## Jipt

Mais on a perdu le texte !



Bah, on le retrouvera l'anne prochaine,  ::ptdr:: 
Bon rveillon  touttous,  ::P:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Moi je l'ai, tu as essay contrle R ou contrle F5 ?

----------


## Jipt

> Moi je l'ai, tu as essay contrle R ou contrle F5 ?


Il est revenu sans rien faire ! C'est magique, l'informatique,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Combien coute l'infra/service pour maintenir ce site ?
> 
> Avec la population de developpez.(net|com), vous ne devriez pas avoir de mal  rcolter pas mal de dons.
> Mais bon, j'imagine que le sujet a dj t discut avant.


Je cite le post du rdacteur en chef, Marc Lussac, en mars 2014:




> On doit avoir environ 10 serveurs ddis actuellement pour grer le trafic, on  des applications trs lourdes, comme le forum/rseau social, et le portail. Il y a un serveur base de donnes, et plusieurs serveurs qui gre normment de requtes PHP qui consomment beaucoup de CPU.
> On a commenc en 1999 avec un mutualis qui coutais rien, et on a du prendre un ddi en 2002 sous peine de se faire virer de l'hbergement car on avais trop de trafic, et c'est la qu'on a du commencer  accepter quelques petits budgets pub orient informatique et non intrusif pour payer le serveur ddi, et ensuite quelques annes plus tard il  fallu crer une quipe pro, car certains taient au bord de la crise de nerf avec un job  +40 h par semaine plus +20 h de bnvolat sur developpez, et  partir de la petit  petit crer une petite quipe Pro complte pour grer le monstre, mais l'quipe Pro reste trs modeste, soit environ 3 fois moins de personnes que sur les autres sites  trafic quivalent. Je prcise que l'quipe Pro est "internationale", et  forte majorit Offshore pour des raisons de couts, les faibles revenus pubs (car la pub intrusive tant refuse, il reste peu de chose) que dveloppez a ne permettrais en aucun cas de payer les couts norme (avec les "charges") d'une quipe base en France. Sur ce la stratgie n'a pas chang depuis 1999,  savoir le club developpez est la pour rendre service aux visiteurs et la pub discrte ne sert qu' payer les couts serveurs et trs modestement l'quipe pro "rduite". Le club ne pourrait pas fonctionner sans les 1700 contributeurs bnvoles qui participent au club


Source: Developpez.com au fil du temps, une histoire haute en couleurs

----------


## Drowan

J'aime beaucoup la petite maison  la place de "Accueil"  ::ccool::

----------


## yildiz-online

> J'aime beaucoup la petite maison  la place de "Accueil"


Mais il faudrait ajouter un alt ou aria-label pour permettre aux liseuses des mal-voyant de l'identifier.
Idem pour les boutons courrier et recherche

----------


## Sodium

Oui c'est beaucoup mieux avec le Home comme a, on le distingue tout de suite par rapport aux autres  :;): 

Par contre est-ce que le header du forum a toujours t coll aux bords de l'cran au lieu d'avoir la mme marge que le reste ? Je n'y avais jamais fait attention, mais depuis que la marge du reste du forum avait t diminue puis corrige je ne vois plus que a  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

> J'aime beaucoup la petite maison  la place de "Accueil"





> Mais il faudrait ajouter un alt ou aria-label pour permettre aux liseuses des mal-voyant de l'identifier.
> Idem pour les boutons courrier et recherche





> Oui c'est beaucoup mieux avec le Home comme a, on le distingue tout de suite par rapport aux autres



Et moi, ce que je regrette, c'est que ce "bouton" graphique ( la diffrence de tous les autres qui sont purement *textuels*, si on oublie les deux en haut  droite pour le contact et la recherche et celui tout seul dessous pour les flux RSS) fait *doublon* avec le lien DVLP juste au-dessus de lui : en effet, cliquer sur l'un ou sur l'autre envoie sur la *mme page*.

Et pour moi, les doublons c'est une *erreur de design* de l'ihm, c'est tout juste bon  induire l'utilisateur en erreur pour cause d'hsitation.

Donc en fait il ne sert  rien,  part *brouiller la lisibilit*.

----------


## LittleWhite

En parlant de RSS, je trouve que le bouton orange fait tche dans le design ( cause de sa couleur).

----------


## Sodium

> Et pour moi, les doublons c'est une *erreur de design* de l'ihm, c'est tout juste bon  induire l'utilisateur en erreur pour cause d'hsitation.


C'est une erreur de raisonnement de penser que tous les utilisateurs ont le mme rflexe que toi. Pour les gens ayant l'habitude du web, cliquer sur le logo pour revenir  l'accueil est naturel, pour d'autres pas du tout.
De plus, comment mets-tu en vidence le fait que l'utilisateur est sur la section accueil du coup ?

----------


## Jipt

> Pour les gens ayant l'habitude du web, cliquer sur le logo pour revenir  l'accueil est naturel, pour d'autres pas du tout.


J'aurais tendance  penser que si le logo de la 2e ligne tait absent, on comprendrait vite qu'il faut aller sur la 1re.
D'autant plus que je trouve que la fonctionnalit "retour  l'accueil" n'a rien  faire en 2e ligne, qui entre dans les dtails, c'est plutt un truc pour la 1re ligne, plus gnrale, non ?




> De plus, comment mets-tu en vidence le fait que l'utilisateur est sur la section accueil du coup ?


 ::koi:: 
Pendant que je rponds  ton post, *l maintenant*, je vois en haut le bouton de la maison, comme si j'tais  la maison, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas.
Si je le clique droit / Ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet j'atterris  l'accueil du site, ok, mais les deux premires lignes sont strictement identiques, entre ici o je pianote *ce* texte et l-bas  l'accueil avec tous les sujets prts  lire.

Je ne mets pas d'image, faites la manip de basculer d'un onglet  l'autre, vous verez bien qu'il n'y a que la 3e ligne qui change, donc argument nul et non-avenu,  ::P:

----------


## Sodium

> Pendant que je rponds  ton post, *l maintenant*, je vois en haut le bouton de la maison, comme si j'tais  la maison, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas.
> Si je le clique droit / Ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet j'atterris  l'accueil du site, ok, mais les deux premires lignes sont strictement identiques, entre ici o je pianote *ce* texte et l-bas  l'accueil avec tous les sujets prts  lire.
> 
> Je ne mets pas d'image, faites la manip de basculer d'un onglet  l'autre, vous verez bien qu'il n'y a que la 3e ligne qui change, donc argument nul et non-avenu,


Oui, je l'avais signal il y a quelques pages, ce n'est absolument pas logique mais c'est un problme indpendant, je faisais une remarque gnrale sur les menus de site web.

----------


## Drowan

Suggestion de fonctionnalit :
Permettre le vrouillage de la barre de navigation, afin qu'elle soit en permanence  l'cran.
Cela permettrai d'viter d'avoir  remonter en haut de la page  chaque fois que l'on veut naviguer.
Je dis bien permettre et non pas imposer, car je comprends aussi que parfois on prfre que l'cran soit plus dgag.
Par exemple en ajoutant un bouton verrou  cot des boutons email et recherche.

(_On pourra noter le niveau que j'ai sur paint_ )


Ou sinon, s'inspirer de ce qui ce fait beaucoup sur mobile, faire rapparaitre la barre quand on scroll vers le haut, et disparaitre quand on scroll vers le bas.

----------


## Jipt

> En parlant de RSS, je trouve que le bouton orange fait t*a*che dans le design ( cause de sa couleur).


Tes vux sont combls, par contournement : en associant cette couleur  d'autres (qui viennent d'apparatre), a passe :




Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'on a un autre doublon, l : la loupe du haut pourrait disparatre puisque celle du bas fait pareil avec en plus la recherche avance (il suffirait d'y agrandir un peu la zone de saisie vers la gauche pour avoir la mme chose qu'en haut), du coup a librerait de la place pour le cadenas tout juste propos.

----------


## Sodium

> Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'on a un autre doublon, l : la loupe du haut pourrait disparatre puisque celle du bas fait pareil avec en plus la recherche avance (il suffirait d'y agrandir un peu la zone de saisie vers la gauche pour avoir la mme chose qu'en haut), du coup a librerait de la place pour le cadenas tout juste propos.


La box du haut est la recherche du site et celle du bas la recherche du forum qui apparat uniquement sur ce dernier ...

----------


## Jipt

> La box du haut est la recherche du site et celle du bas la recherche du forum qui apparat uniquement sur ce dernier ...


Aaaaaah ! Tu m'en diras tant ! Je ne passe jamais par l, direct au fofo, moi  :;): 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Anomaly

> Et moi, ce que je regrette, c'est que ce "bouton" graphique |...]fait *doublon* avec le lien DVLP juste au-dessus de lui : en effet, cliquer sur l'un ou sur l'autre envoie sur la *mme page*.
> Et pour moi, les doublons c'est une *erreur de design* de l'ihm, c'est tout juste bon  induire l'utilisateur en erreur pour cause d'hsitation.
> Donc en fait il ne sert  rien,  part *brouiller la lisibilit*.


Sauf que ce bouton n'a rien de nouveau. Avant, cela s'appelait  Accueil . Il a donc toujours t possible de revenir  l'accueil via l'lment Accueil (maintenant "maison") ou via le logo.

Nous avions retir le fait de l'aspect cliquable du logo lors du lancement de la nouvelle version, mais plusieurs personnes ont demand le rtablissement de cette fonction, nous avons donc agi en ce sens sous la pression populaire.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Sauf que ce bouton n'a rien de nouveau. Avant, cela s'appelait  Accueil . Il a donc toujours t possible de revenir  l'accueil via l'lment Accueil (maintenant "maison") ou via le logo.


Faut croire que je ne l'avais jamais remarqu.




> nous avons donc agi en ce sens sous la pression populaire.


'tention, je vais chercher mon gilet jaune dans la bagnole,  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Darkzinus

J'aime bien ce nouveau design qui est plus agrable  l'il sans perdre en ergonomie.

----------


## Sodium

L'important en web design n'est pas le nombre de menus ou boutons qui font la mme chose, c'est que l'utilisateur trouve ce qu'il cherche l o il a l'habitude de le chercher  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par LittleWhite
> 
> 
> En parlant de RSS, je trouve que le bouton orange fait t*a*che dans le design ( cause de sa couleur).
> 
> 
> Tes vux sont combls, par contournement : en associant cette couleur  d'autres (qui viennent d'apparatre), a passe :


Tiens, c'est curieux, selon o on est, certains boutons disparaissent,  ::koi:: 

en cours de lecture d'une discussion, tout comme pour rdiger *cette* rponse :



Il doit y avoir une raison, qui m'chappe...

EDIT :
Et sinon, a doit tre la couleur officielle de ce bouton, car voici ce que j'ai trouv ailleurs (sans chercher) :



Donc faudra s'y faire.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Il doit y avoir une raison, qui m'chappe...


Oui, j'avais vu. Je pense que c'est suivant si nous sommes sur le forum ou sur le site "principal" (.net/.com).

----------


## bistouille

Salut.

Il y a un lger problme avec ces nouvelles barres, sur le site j'augmente la taille de police  120%() car cela me fatigue assez vite les yeux de lire du texte trop petit sur fond clair, parfois mme  130% quand il est trs tard ou la nuit, le fait d'augmenter au-del de 100% le zoom provoque le dcalage des items de droite de la 1re barre qui passe sous la seconde barre, alors qu'il y a encore beaucoup de place  droite sur la 1re barre, l'idal serait que la hauteur des barres s'ajustent en fonction du nombre de lignes, ce n'est qu'un dtail, il suffit d'initialiser  100% pour pouvoir cliquer sur les liens du menu  cachs , mais 120% cela devrait une tolrance acceptable pour conserver un rendu d'affichage correct, en augmentant, cela fait aussi que le line-height n'est  plus bien respect sur les barres. 
Cela n'est juste qu'un signalement, je n'oblige  rien  ::P: 

1 - J'ai toujours trouv la taille de police par dfaut du site trop petite et je serai curieux via un sondage de savoir si beaucoup de monde l'augmente ou la trouve galement trop petite.

----------


## danielhagnoul

> [...]
> 
> 1 - J'ai toujours trouv la taille de police par dfaut du site trop petite et je serai curieux via un sondage de savoir si beaucoup de monde l'augmente ou la trouve galement trop petite.


125% et Dark Reader.

----------


## Cooolman499

Non mais il serait vraimant (VRAIEMENT)le temps de mettre a jour le site (genre MaterialDesign) parcque la voila .... il commance vraimant 
A vieillir

----------


## Sodium

Surtout pas  :;):

----------


## Cooolman499

Non il serait abus de negliger sa il est plus vraiement dans l'air du temps

----------


## Sodium

L'air du temps c'est de faire des trucs moches et inutilisables, dans lesquels il est impossible de distinguer les lments interactifs et o il faut fouiller dans des menu hamburgers pourraves pour accder aux rubriques principales du site.

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer d'une petite amlioration qui concerne les pages d'accueil des diffrentes rubriques, comme l'accueil gnral ainsi que les versions spcifiques  chaque rubrique comme le portail Java et le portail .NET.

Premirement, le fond de ces crans est pass du blanc au gris, afin de rpondre  une constatation gnrale que le site est "trop blanc" ce qui peut faire mal aux yeux. Le gris utilis l'tait dj dans l'ancienne version mais tait limit  la bannire en largeur (au-dessus du menu). Maintenant, il concerne le fond du site (publicit large comprise) afin de soulager un peu les yeux tout en mettant plus en vidence le contenu ditorial. Cette mise au gris pourra tre tendue par la suite  d'autres pages en fonction des retours  ce sujet.  :;): 

Ensuite, l'aspect gnral des Unes, c'est--dire les deux actualits mises en vidence dans chaque rubrique a lgrement volu. L'image d'illustration a t agrandie en perdant son cadre, et le fond du texte de la Une est dsormais en blanc, pour un aspect plus moderne et plus ditorial.

Cette nouvelle prsentation des Unes plus modernes s'applique en thorie  l'ensemble des pages d'accueil de chaque rubrique, mais nous devons refaire l'ensemble des images d'illustration pour cela. C'est pour cela qu'actuellement on ne le voit que sur l'Accueil, mais progressivement toutes les rubriques seront concernes.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  :;):

----------


## Darkzinus

> Non il serait abus de negliger sa il est plus vraiement dans l'air du temps


Qu'importe qu'il soit dans l'air du temps l'essentiel c'est qu'il conserve sa bonne ergonomie. Par ailleurs, pour quelqu'un qui n'a que deux messages (sur ce sujet) c'est gonfl ce genre de commentaire.




> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je trouve l'ide bonne.

----------

